# Ruby horsethief?



## bshock (Jun 15, 2007)

How is this trip at 2400 Cfs? Lowest I've done it is 6000. Can I still get a HEAVY boat down? Any guess on how busy it will be this Monday night? Bugs right now? Fire bans? Stoves? Etc? Any insight for a trip this week would be appreciated.


----------



## snakester (Apr 24, 2011)

You probably won't have any problems with a heavy boat even at this level. I talked to Wayne (BLM Ranger) yesterday and he told me boater numbers are down due to low water and high temperatures. It's so freaking hot the bugs shouldn't be an issue either. And Monday night shouldn't be busy at all, I'd try for a campsite with shade like Mee Corner. There's a total ban on fires & charcoal but gas stoves are o.k. You still have to have a fire pan though. It will be low and slow. Have fun.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Been twice at this level and yes you will have a blast! Bring inflatables to play and hang out in the water! My 5 yrs old and I spent 7 hours swimming in the river one day....we slept good that night!


----------



## stribtw (Mar 19, 2009)

ive been down there twice this year, once at 4000 and once at about 2200, and the only drawback is lack of current. if the winds pick up, theres almost nothing you can do since you get no help from the current when it s this low. we had to pull over and sit on the beach at fault 2 for five hours one day.

The mosquitoes weren't too bad, but the non-biting gnat type bugs seemed more abundant.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

You wil need a permit.


----------



## bshock (Jun 15, 2007)

Am I correct that the weekday permits are still self issued at the put in? Or. Do I need to call the Blm office? This is a last minute trip being thrown together


----------



## bshock (Jun 15, 2007)

Just looked online and saw I need to get a permit through Blm. Would I have issues trying to get one tomorrow morning? Anybody know if weekday launches are limited? Is there a calendar like Westwater permit to see if there are openings? Thanks a lot


----------



## Sleepless (Sep 8, 2011)

bshock said:


> Just looked online and saw I need to get a permit through Blm. Would I have issues trying to get one tomorrow morning? Anybody know if weekday launches are limited? Is there a calendar like Westwater permit to see if there are openings? Thanks a lot


I don't think you will have a problem getting one. Call as soon asthe office opens.


----------



## bshock (Jun 15, 2007)

Shade ??? What are the best Mee canyon campsites for shade ? What about black rock campsites with a tree or two? I can't remember what camp has the tree...... 8,9,10? I've only done this trip a few times and not that familiar. Any advice for some shade would be great.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

bshock said:


> Shade ??? What are the best Mee canyon campsites for shade ? What about black rock campsites with a tree or two? I can't remember what camp has the tree...... 8,9,10? I've only done this trip a few times and not that familiar. Any advice for some shade would be great.


I think it's Mee Corner that has the big shade tree.


----------



## snakester (Apr 24, 2011)

bshock said:


> Am I correct that the weekday permits are still self issued at the put in? Or. Do I need to call the Blm office? This is a last minute trip being thrown together


You were right the first time. Camping permits are for the weekends only. Weekday is self issue.

Permit Information


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

wildh2onriver said:


> I think it's Mee Corner that has the big shade tree.


It is Mee Corner with the abundant shade. That is the first one in that stretch of campsites leading to Mee Canyon. I think at least the next campsite below the corner also has some good shade.


----------



## Colorado Ice (Jul 7, 2009)

*Rubt Horse-Thief*

Mee Corner has good shade
The first camp at Black Rocks, at the corner, also has shade in the afternoon back by the overhanging wall

Bob


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Sunday through Thursday is sign in at the Loma ramp. Friday and Saturday night camping you call the BLM office 60 days out from launch date.. People in the BLM office have said that usage is down this year so I'd be suprised if you didn't get what you wanted within that time.As far as shade, Rattlesnake, Bull Draw, Cottonwood, Mee 1, Black Rock 5 has two little cottonwood trees not much, Black Rock 9 has one tree and some stone features that offer some shade, and Island has shade. There may be a few others but these are the ones I know of. Cottonwood is definetly the best with large open spanse of shade through out.
I'm out there for a week probably 4 or 5 times a year as my family LOVES that run.
WINDS: From Mee sites down to Westwater the wind typically blows down river in the mornings but changes around 11 a.m. From the Loma put in to you get down to the railroad tracks (big turn) the winds will blow down river until about 1 p.m. Seems to me that if you launch from Loma at 1 p.m. or shortly after plan on staying at Cottonwood, the two times I'm have bitting the bullet and braved the winds in this flow/level I've been able to make Black Rock but it took me until 7 p.m. or 8 p.m. I would advise to rest up at Cottonwood and get back on the river early 9-10 and make it to Black rock.
(THE ABOVE ADVISE IS NORMAL WEATHER CONDITIONS WITH NO FRONTS COMING IN).


Feel free to PM me with more questions


Once interested side note: Troy the head ranger dude out there told me once that the wind can get so strong out there that he has almost had his raft flipped end over end so he nows weights his boat nose heavy!


****


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

PSS Next year they are permitting the whole week unstead of just Fri/Sat night camping.


----------



## dgogirlie (May 3, 2010)

Any thoughts on doing this in September? Will it just be one long mud flat by that point? Not that we can predict the future here.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

dgogirlie said:


> Any thoughts on doing this in September? Will it just be one long mud flat by that point? Not that we can predict the future here.


There always is enough water to float Ruby, it just will be slower than usual.


----------



## dgogirlie (May 3, 2010)

Cool, thank you.


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

Don't leave anything visible in your car, thieves tend to cruz the lot.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

You will have a blast! It's slow but still just as relaxing and beautiful!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

dgogirlie said:


> Any thoughts on doing this in September? Will it just be one long mud flat by that point? Not that we can predict the future here.


I floated it last year the first weekend in November. Still plenty of water, way less people, coolish days, cold nights (below freezing), and colorful cottonwood leaves.












Pro Leisure said:


> Don't leave anything visible in your car, thieves tend to cruz the lot.


I would even go so far as to say don't use Loma. Launch at the Colorado River Park at Fruita. It adds a couple miles to the trip, but there are nice facilities there and no problems with theft.


----------

